# How much does it cost to keep a horse?



## crystal drops

_Hello_
_I am interested in buying my daughter her first horse and wanted to know the average cost of keeping one eg feed,bedding,worming,shoeing etc..._
_If anyone could help i'd be very grateful._
_Thanks _


----------



## Solon

It depends on your area and what kind of care you want.

Will you be able to keep your horse at home or board?

If you board there is full care, partial care and self care. Full care means you pay for the boarding facility to take care of everything (feeding, stall cleaning, pasture turn out etc.), partial - you do some of the feeding, maybe some of the cleaning and self care -you do everything.

I do full care and pay 300.00 a month. For that I get:

12x24 stall
All hay and grain (I have to pay for supplements)
60x120 indoor arena
Turn out pasture
Tack storage locker
Stall cleaning six days a week (boarders clean in Sundays)
Trailer storage
Wash rack

Other expenses are:

Vet
Farrier
Trainer
Basic supplies
Tack
Trailer

Lots of good books out there that help with getting your first horse. Have fun!


----------



## crystal drops

Thanks for your reply at the moment im in two minds on whether to go full livery or diy, if diy works out the same or close to the same price as full livery i would pick full.
Just interested in what other people pay so i know what to except and if im getting my moneys worth to what care my horse gets.


----------



## Solon

For vet care I pay the following:

Teeth: 145.00 (US dollars)
Shots twice a year : 65.00/35.00
Worming: every two months ( 2 tubes = 15.00)

Farrier: 100.00 for a trim (I have a draft horse - regular size horses a trim can be 25.00-50.00 shoeing can be 35-75 or more).

Training: I pay 20 per lesson, but my trainer charges other clients up to 45.00 per hour lesson.

Tack: saddles, bridles, halters, leadropes, brushes, buckets, grooming supplies. I find a lot of this stuff on eBay and online stores. We also have a huge tack sale in our area twice a year where you can get amazing prices.

horse trailer: 2000-8000 depending on size and style. My boy outgrew his horse trailer a few years back and I never did buy a new one.


When interviewing for a boarding place ask what their experience is in dealing with horses, ask to see their feed, the stalls, the pastures, the other horses. Talk to other boarders. Take a look at several different places before you set your mind on one.

When it comes to buying this checklist is super intense on what to find out about the horse. And always get a vet check prior to buying.

http://www.equinelegalsolutions.com/assets/HBC.pdf

Hope that helps!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

at the barn i got to its:

Gold Package: $1000 per month. Includes 2 lessons per week in our competitive show program, inside box stall board, customized feed program, group turnout, catch and hold for farrier and vet, blanket and boot service.

Silver Package: $950 per month. Includes 2 lessons a week in our recreational lesson program, inside box stall board, customized feed program, group turnout, catch and hold for farrier and vet, blanket and
boot service.

Bronze Package: $800 per month. Includes 2 lessons per week in our competitive show program, outside group board, grain provided if needed, catch and hold for farrier and vet. 

Champion Package: $750 per month. Includes 2 lessons per week in our recreational lesson program, outside group board, catch and hold for farrier and vet.

But it all depends where you go and what your interested in.


----------



## Joshie

Just a note, I responded to a craigslist ad. The family had purchased a horse for their daughter. They'd had her for two weeks and realized they were in way over their heads. Their daughter loved books, videos, etc. 

Before purchase of a horse, I'd make sure that you have taken lessons for a while. I'd also recommend full board. How do you vacation if you have to feed twice daily? Especially for a first horse, I'd recommend (full) boarding for at least the first year.


----------



## Equitationxx

The cost depends on where you live and how you want to care for the horse. Some places, board is $300 a month. Some places it's over $1000. It all depends on where you live.

The same thing goes for feed, vet/farrier, tack, blankets, etc. as well as additional costs such as shows. 

And keep in mind that you need to be able to dish out $10000 or more fast in case of an emergency, such as colic surgery. One big vet bill can destroy your finances if you aren't prepared for it, possibly for YEARS. 

Please make sure your daughter is willing to commit to ownership of a horse as well and she should have experience looking after horses. If she doesn't you can think about leasing a horse instead.

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Here are my costs, I will break them all down for you. 

*Initial purchase:*
_(one time costs usually, I am basing this off of MY costs)_
Horse: $2500
Pre purchase exam: $370
Saddle: $800
Bridle: $100
Saddle pad: $40
Bit: $30
Brushing boots: $45
Hind boots: $35
Grooming kit: $60
Halter: $30
Lead: $13
Lunge line: $10
Feed tub: $10
Winter blankets: $300
Rain sheet: $130
Fly sheet: $100
Cooler: $60
Total: $4633


*Fixed Annual Costs:*
Board: $370/month (outdoor) x 12 = 4,440
Worming: $15 x 4 = $60
Trim: $45 (barefoot) x 6 = $270
Teeth: $300 (annually) = $300
Shots: $160 (annually) = $160
Grain: $15/month = $180
Supplements: $50/month = $600
Total: $5970

*Extras*
Insurance: $400/year
Vet fees (my horse has been injured twice in 7 months): $1100
I would recommend having a bit of money saved up "just in case" : $1000
Plan to spend another $500 on extra stuff throughout the year; you'd be surprised at how often a halter gets broken, or a hoof pick needs replacing, etc. 
Total: $3,000



I would recommend that if your daughter likes horses, try getting her to take lessons for a year or two prior to buying. A lot of parents are super excited to help a young girl start off with a horse, and she loses interest within a year.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Just to add.. my horse has cost me almost $10,000 in 7 months because he was injured twice very quickly after I bought him.
Riding is a lifestyle, not just a hobby


----------



## Whipple

I would recommend lessons first, and if you really think she's serious, go for part boarding or leasing. Like many have said, owning a horse means way more then going out to ride a couple times a week. Even if you are boarding. 

Then again, I do not know if she already has had lessons or if you have already leased a horse. If so then good luck with your new horse! (It will be yours too, there will be those times she will come to you asking to feed or muck. It's inevitable as a parent to a child with any sort of pet).


----------



## FjordFan

crystal drops said:


> _Hello_
> _I am interested in buying my daughter her first horse and wanted to know the average cost of keeping one eg feed,bedding,worming,shoeing etc..._
> _If anyone could help i'd be very grateful._
> _Thanks _


Are you in Essex UK?

If so DIY is cheapest but you will have overall responsibility for the pony and will do all the work including cold winter mornings! I would say the average price is around £20 for a stable and field. Hay depends on the area you live in, possibly around £8-12 a week. Bedding - straw is cheapest usually around £2-3 a bale, shavings are a lot more, last year I paid nearly £10 a bale.

Part livery is about £40-60 per week depending on what is included. Full livery could be from £60-120 a week depending on what is included and the yard facilities, where it is etc.

No matter what type of livery you go for insurance, farrier, vet fees and worming are all extra. Wormers are about £15.00, shoes could be anything from £45-£75 a set.


----------



## crystal drops

Thanks for all your replys they have been very helpful. Yes my daughter has been riding for two years now and i also have three other children who ride. One who has been riding for quite a while now and is going to be entering in dressage soon with one of her instructors horses. Im in england so prices will be very diffrent from the figures your giving me but still have giving me an idea.
Will let you know how i get on.
Thanks


----------



## crystal drops

Yes i am in Essex, thanks for your input im still looking around but im leaning towards full livery as when i add it all up per week including traveling cost back and forth 2-3 times a day it works out almost the same


----------



## twogeldings

Heres my monthly cost chart for ONE healthy horse (I have three). 


Feed-
1 bale hay per day, 7 per week = $21
4 pounds Purina Strategy per feeding. 8 pounds per day. Roughly 1 bag per week. = $13

Boarding - 
$50 rent
$30 water
$25 power

Upkeep -
$60 shoeing, trim
$250 Vet, includes shots, teeth, sheath cleaning 
$20 wormer

Overall: 
With vet/farrier/wormer = $469
Without vet/farrier/wormer = $139
With x3 = 1,407
w/o x3 = $417

January tends to be my most expensive month, with shots and all. Otherwise, the overall cost of keeping my boys is rather inexpensive if you compare it to really good stable boarding. 
My actual costs are sometimes slightly less than what I put, depending on the water/power bill each month. And if they get access to pasture or not. With daily pasture turnout, I feed 2 bales hay every 2 days (they only nibble for the sake of nibbling, really) and 2 bags Purina per week.

Granted, I have to do all the work myself (feeding, training, property upkeep, etc.). But it's enjoyable work.


----------



## Jessabel

That depends on what kind of horse you want, where you live, etc. 

If you board, the monthly fee could be anywhere from about $150 to over $1,000. It's super expensive if you live on the east or west coast, even if it's just pasture board. It's not too bad in the Midwest, though (about $3-400 for full board). 

Then you have yearly shots, coggins, and basic check-ups, plus unexpected vet calls. That cost really depends on the vet. For hoof care, a trimming is about $35, and if you want shoes, it's about $70 every six weeks (at least where I live). I pay $4 a bale for hay, and $10 for 40 pound bags of pelleted feed. Deworming paste is about $12. Then you need tack, and that depends on a whole lot of things. Used tack is usually a little cheaper. Along with brushes, lead ropes, fly spray, and the basic accesories you'll need.

Then you have the horse itself, and in this economy, you can find nice horses for next to nothing. If you want a beginner-safe, well-broke horse, the ones around here are upwards of $1,000. 
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## LuckyLady

Well, it's just my opinion, but if I had a daughter who's riding for only 2 years now, I wouldn't buy her a horse. I don't know how old she is but it doesn't really matter because there's always the possibility that she loses interest in the horse. 

I started riding with my 2 cousins when I was about 10 years old and the longer we took lessons the more we wanted our own horses... thinking back now, I'm really happy that our parents did not buy horses for us, because my 2 cousins lost interest in horses and riding years ago and I myself had to pause riding for 3 years because I simply had no time for it (school, university, job, ...). After starting to ride again some years ago, I bought myself a horse just last year. After having a fix job, a regular income and AFTER thinking it over and over again until I was definitely sure that I was ready for it.

To own a horse is a big responsibility and as someone already mentioned, there's more to it than just going for a ride a few days a week. 

If I were in your situation, I would suggest to my daughter to lease a horse for at least some years. Maybe a horse where the owner has very little time so it would be like her own horse. Then she can see if she likes this or if it's too much for her and she loses interest again after a year or so.

Anyway, back to your question, here are my costs:

One-time costs:

Horse: 3000€ (depends on what kind of horse you buy ... prices are open end)
Vet-Check: 50€
Transport-Costs: 20€ (usually more, but this was a friend driving for us)
Saddle: 400€ (not including stirrups and cinch)
Bridles (I needed 2): 60€ + 30€
Bit and Hack: 40€ + 25€

I already had things like halter, lunge line, brushes, hoof pick etc.... if you don't have those things this will add to your costs.

Ok, now some regular costs:

Boarding: 220€/month (includes everything you could think of, as this is a small private stable owned by a friend of us... only thing we don't have is an inside arena)

Vet: depends on which vet we call and what they have to do, but around 50-80€

Farrier: also, depends on the farrier... usually 30€ barefeet and 50€ for shoes on 2 hoofs.

Also you should always save some money for extra vet costs... Lucky already had a colic twice during the past year... the vet cost 120€ and 150€ (2 different vets). If your horse injures itself severly and has to be taken to a clinic this could end up in a huge vet bill!


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source

I would agree to make this a very educated purchase. Despite the figures you are getting here, always expect the unexpected. My horse needed colic surgery this fall and had lots of follow-up vet care after. in total this colic incident cost about $8,000 with medical insurance covering only $3000 that left me with about $5000 in vet bills. Horses are not cheap and you do have to make a lot of sacrafice to keep them. 

I always wanted my own horse when I was younger but my parents didn't know anything about them and decided lessons were enough. I bought my first horse as a young adult and never looked back, but my parents were too afraid I'd lose interest, which I kind of did through high school.

When you have a horse, the entire family has to be on board and supportive because the cost of keeping one will impact almost anything else you want to do. I just hate seeing horses end up unwanted because the kids lose interest or want to get into other sports...its the horse that suffers.

What ever the expenses you figure for board, care, and upkeep of a horse...double it. I have had horses for years now and I still get suprised with unexpected injuries. Hope everything works out for you and your family. You can also consider leasing a horse for a little while. This way you get more of an idea of taking on the horse responsibilty without a ton of risk. You'll also have a better idea if everyone in the family stays as passionate about riding and all the work that comes with having a horse =)


----------



## RegalCharm

The *cheapest part* of owning a horse *is buying it*.


----------



## Walkamile

Boy you said it RC! :lol:


----------



## lovemyponies

I would really look into leasing, if your daughter is young she may be growing and if you buy she could outgrow, if you buy a horse that is too big or spririted for her right now it could make her lose interest. I don't know about your area but here where I am lots of people are happy to free lease a nice horse since you then pay all the boarding/etc. The good thing is you can return the horse/pony when she outgrows it or moves up to a new discipline/etc. Just a suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

It's been 7 years since I started riding horses and I've just now decided that I will FINALLY be able to give a horse an amazing home. O.O That's a long time. haha


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source

> It's been 7 years since I started riding horses and I've just now decided that I will FINALLY be able to give a horse an amazing home. O.O That's a long time. haha


 
Ha Ha I had to chuckle because this is so true. It takes at least that long to figure everything out. I finally got to the point where I could financially own my own horse about 7-8 years ago and I am still learning new things everyday. Leasing and lessons is definitely the way to go for novice families.


----------



## ridingismylife2

ShannonSevenfold said:


> It's been 7 years since I started riding horses and I've just now decided that I will FINALLY be able to give a horse an amazing home. O.O That's a long time. haha


LOL...
I've been riding for 12 years and still am not even close to owning one :-(


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

JustDressageIt said:


> Riding is a lifestyle, not just a hobby


That is one of the most true horse "thingos" I heard, do you mind if I use that in a sig?


----------



## myQHpaul

i didn't buy my first horse until i was 36. i leased for a while before buying him and the leasing gave me the perfect opportunity to find out how much things would cost. i love our barnowners because they gave me an incredible boarding fee because they love my horse and i spend a lot of time out there cleaning out not just his stall, but everyone in one of the barns and making sure i keep the barn clean and organized. right now, my biggest expense was buying him and when the farrier was there 2 days ago, he put two shoes on his front feet and shaved the back and it was $60.00. i have a sports car that i drive in the summer that will be the first thing to go if i need something major for my horse. i know it would kill my husband to see it go but i would rather have paul then my mustang. good luck in your purchase.


----------

